# LOWRANCE HDS-12 GEN3 – UNRESPONSIVE TOUCHSCREEN



## Bluegill11 (Aug 27, 2016)

I have a Lowrance HDS-12 Gen3 with touchscreen completely unresponsive. Here are the attempts I’ve made to resolve this issue:

-Performed a soft reset
-Performed a hard reset
-Powered the unit on with the transducer connected
-Powered the unit on without the transducer connected
-Made certain I was connected to a minimum of 12VDC
-Made certain my positive and negative connections are tight

I even tried a few other suggestions Lowrance mentions in YT videos for other units, such as setting the transducer on the floor and toucching the negative battery post but none of these solved the issue.There are times when hitting the power button with the unit on, the screen would read “Touch Enabled” but still nothing. I sent Lowrance a message (8/28) to see what they had to say so I’m waiting for their response. As a side note, everything else with this unit works perfectly fine.

I know this has been an ongoing problem for many owners with this model and thought I’d see if anyone came up with a definitive solution.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Have you tried calibrating the touch screen? Maybe the touch points are out of calibration.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Call; don't write. Dead is dead most likely.


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Do a hard reset


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Call support and see what they suggest. I'm thinking your screen is dead.


----------

